# Hydroponics Farming



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok folks the resent weather news or climate changes are not to pretty we will be expecting worse conditions in the future basically it means that our food supplies will suffer and we will suffer on the long wrong, lack of water is expected to get worse farming will be difficult so has anybody done any research on Hydroponics Farming, is been around since the Roman Empire and very popular in Japan.

Hydroponic Food Production: A Definitive Guidebook for the Advanced Home Gardener and the Commercial Hydroponic Grower, Sixth Edition [Hardcover]
by Howard M. Resh


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Hydroponics*

I tried a General Hydroponics setup and the three one gallon nutrient jugs cost $80 not to mention running pumps, timers, lights, it was cheaper and easier to grow the plants in soil.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

readytogo said:


> Ok folks the resent weather news or climate changes are not to pretty we will be expecting worse conditions in the future basically it means that our food supplies will suffer and we will suffer on the long wrong, lack of water is expected to get worse farming will be difficult so ...


I don't mean to be rude but Mother Nature has always been a farmers best friend or your worst enemy. That will not change ... some years you have to little rain and the next to much. (And then some will be just grand. )

Been there and done that. 

As for Hydroponics, maybe once you get your system up and running it would be fine but ... as for now it is not in my plans.


----------



## swinneyswitch (Apr 6, 2014)

We began a hydroponic garden this year outdoors. Lettuce was fantastic. We also tried strawberries and got some but can't call that a success. We also have 12 dutch buckets set up with roma tomatoes. They are doing well but we had a hard time keeping the water tubes inserted into the buckets. The tomatoes began with blossom end rot but I think we have that under control now. They are loaded with tomatoes. We are also experimenting with cucumbers in a hydroponic set up. The fertilizers are a bit more expensive but we found a supplier online that is fairly reasonable. I like the fact that we don't have to weed as they tomatoes are off the ground. The cucumbers are being grown using the kratky method in 33 gallon trash cans. They are just beginning to bloom now. There is a good site my mpgardener on youtube that explains quite thoroughly and explains the nutrients also.


----------

